# princess parrot breeders



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 14, 2012)

just wondering if anyone has put 2 lutino princess parrots together for breeding or does everyone put them with splits or other coulors


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 19, 2012)

i do breed princesses but never had lutinos sorry, i just have normals and blues

they have both bred both with their own mutation and the others


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 19, 2012)

Good to see the originals are showing up in numbers in the Centre this year.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 21, 2012)

yeah, apart from my blue princesses(were unwanted and givin to me) i only have and prefer the natural colours, though they are getting harder to find(especially turquoise parrots)


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 21, 2012)

We have a number of Princess Parrots, mainly normals and blues but we do have one yellow who we have only bred with splits for now. 

In the next season or two I want to get some limes, silver and albinos. We have always bred in colonies and have great success.


----------



## PigFeet (Jul 21, 2012)

we breed lime x normal/blue/lime and the split comes from a white but where yet to get a white baby from them.


----------



## Conway (Dec 3, 2017)

A lot of help please, I have bred Greens and Blues Princess for a few years, before the start of this breeding season I purchase a Lutino cock bird and put it with a Blue hen the lutino was out of( Lutino and White parents which I do not have ) and the Blue hen parents where both Blue, I have ended up with Green young ones. When asking the question why I was told that I could not get any thing other but Green. My question is there a simply formula to follow to get different colours. I have tried to read up on different sites but just get lost with the wording and how to go about it


----------

